# Ghrp-2



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2011)

GHRP-2 is a synthetic ghrelin analogue. Like ghrelin, it stimulates release of endogenous growth hormone from somatotropes in the anterior pituitary; also like ghrelin, it is synergistic with endogenous growth hormone releasing-hormone (GHRH) as well as with synthetic GHRH analogues such as Sermorelin or GRF(1-29). [3] 

Whereas GHRP-2 and other ghrelin analogues increase the number of somatotropes involved in the GH pulse by inhibiting somatostatin, GHRH increases the pulse amplitude per pituitary cell or somatotrope by other means.[1] Unlike ghrelin, GHRP-2 is not lipogenic meaning it does not induce fat storage. While ghrelin has a very important role in hunger, GHRP-2 as an analog of ghrelin does not increase appetite significantly.[1]

GHRP-2 is synergistic with GHRH due to secondary actions on hypothalamic neurons. [2] The quantity of GH released by a living mammal to which GHRP-2 and GHRH are administered exceeds the combined release of each compound when measured when taken alone. [2]

The neuronal excitation in the hypothalamus lasts for an hour or so with GHRP-2 dosing, quickly causing a high-amplitude pulsation of GH which tapers back to baseline by the third hour after application.[4] This pulse closely resembles natural or endogenous GH release, and for many purposes is likely superior in application to the synthetic GH circulation period of eight hours. Cellular desensitization to the effects of GH is more likely to occur with a longer, shallower pulse.[5]

Age-related GH decline, as well as other potential issues that might be treated with GHRP-2, is not a result of inability to produce GH but rather is due to a reduction in signaling. The aged pituitary of humans can still produce the same amount of GH with the same frequency, but the signaling compounds ghrelin and endogenous GHRH are released in different patterns creating a loss in GH production relative to youthful states or healthful states.[5]

In humans, a dose of 1mcg/kg (100mg for a 100kg male) of GHRP-2 when combined with a GHRH of equal dosage creates a three-hour pulse of GH that is double the amplitude of an 8 IU synthetic (e.coli derived) growth hormone dose.[4] IV, intramuscular and subcutaneous routes lead to different onset times but roughly similar peaks and declines. Due to ease of synthesis (as opposed to the complicated process of creating GH from e. coli), safety, and lower cost, GHRP-2 as part of comprehensive therapy may soon supplant conventional exogenous GH therapy.













*MORE RECENT INFO    2/20/12*
With recent research showing GHRP-2 is able to be mega-dosed without incurring desensitizarion, we can now use this peptide (in combination with ModGRF1-29) to experience profound elevations in GH levels.

With mega-dosing now being a possibility, we can experience increases in GH which are the equivalent of 8 IU daily, from peptides alone! That is extremely impressive.

For guys who can't afford regular GH, GH peptides are an excellent alterative, as they will enable the user to experience profound elevations in GH at a fraction of the cost.

Another use for GH peps is found in combining both exogenous GH & GH peptides for even more dramatic effects, while saving some cash at the same time. For example, if someone is using 5 IU of GH daily and would like to go to 10 Iu daily, but using 10 IU is unrealistic given their financial situation, a great alternative would be to add in some GH peptides. This would enable the user to experience that 10 IU increase, while remaining within the individual's financial limitations. Another side benefit of this union would be the prevention of GH suppression, as using exogenous GH alone will suppress one's natural production.

Going back to high-dose GHRP-2, the following program will enable the user to experience very significant elevations in GH ar a significantly reduced cost, comparative to exogenous GH.


GHRP-2 @ 300 mcg/day...3X daily

combined with....

ModGRF1-29 @ 100 mcg/day...3X daily.


----------



## PVL (Jan 27, 2012)

so ghrp-2 stacked alone would be great, but stacked with ghrh would be a better choice than hgh alone....im impressed with the 8ius of hgh comparison.........ive never dabbled into peps, but this makes me wanna try it


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 27, 2012)

alone its good, stacked with a GHRH like mod GRF or cjc 1295 no DAC is fa king awesome.  very close to real HGH


----------



## PVL (Jan 30, 2012)

nice, i never tried gh, always too expensive for me. just came back so im taking baby steps right now with my supplementation. starting 1hr cardio daily tomorrow, so when i add peps in they should work a lil bit better. 

ghrp2 with cjc sounds like a possibility


----------



## PVL (Jan 30, 2012)

nice, i never tried gh, always too expensive for me. just came back so im taking baby steps right now with my supplementation. starting 1hr cardio daily tomorrow, so when i add peps in they should work a lil bit better. 

ghrp2 with cjc sounds like a possibility


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2012)

GHRP / CJC is not that much $$ to use.  Esp if you buy when all these research chem spots have sales.  it you buy in bulk and are smart you shouldnt have to pay full price at all.


----------



## PVL (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah im figuring that out. right now i have my supps for the next 6 months about. i still need to buy a little bit more protein and maybe some more erase pro because i like it on PH cycles.......but peptides are a ways away for me because i really want them to do the right job, its best to be really educated on a new system you are feeding your body, it takes time for your mind and body to get on the same page. 

the dosing and times during the day are easy to understand, just getting the right macros while taking them im fuzzy about, because i eat a lot of carbs because im hypoglycemic at the moment without peps, god knows how hard it would be with peps. 

im probably eating 400-500g carbs a day right now just keep energy after taking a low carb approach when i was away on vacation.....my body hated it!!

so now with peps added, ill need like 1k carbs a day.....lol! thats a lot of rice and pasta.


----------

